# 5D MKII should I?



## Foxtrot_01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello all, I think everyone is bored of reading a post about the 5DMKII being discontinued and selling at $1799 but I am hoping to get some help deciding either to get one or not.

So this is my background, I am an amateur photographer, I do glamour and beach shots, I live in Miami so I get all the sun and scenery anyone can dream of. I also have a home studio that doubles as my living room, I just bought 3 flashpoint 320's, prior to that I used and still use 285Hv off camera flashes(4).
Last year I bought a 28-70 2.8L and a 70-200 2.8L, I have a nifty-fifty(1.8) and a 28-105 3.5. Lastly I have a 40D body.
It has been a desire of mine to get another body since last year I was about to do a beach shoot with a playboy model and as I was about to start the shoot the infamous "err99" came out, I can say it was one of the most embarrassing moments, we had to cancel the shoot, next time we tried to reschedule and she wasnt available, a month passed by and she was signed to a local model agency.
After that bad experience I usually take my sister's Canon T3i with me as backup.
My brother in law just bought the 5DMKII, actually I just took it to him back to South America where he lives, he saw the price and took the plunge. He called me last night and said I should get one, he is upgrading from a T2i, he has similar lenses.

So bottom line, any opinions on should I get this 5DMKII, should I entertain the 6D or even the 7D or stay put?

I know some people say that I should invest in glass, which I did with the two L lenses that I have, I also invested in my lights. 
Any input is much appreciated.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 2, 2013)

Well, I tell you, that 5D-II's 22 MP FF sensor does make nice images....it really,really does. And FF is idea for 35mm system lenses and glamour/figure/portrait/event work...

Either a 5D-II or a 6D would be a nice addition!!!! 28-70, 70-200, on 5D-II for glamour/figure/beach??? Ummmm, YES!!!!!!!!!!!!

Even the 5D classic, at $650 USED, is a nice camera as long as you do not expect it to be able to handle extreme scene dynamic range as well as the "newer" sensors can...

The way the sensors handle extreme DR is the MAIN difference between the very-latest Nikon pro cams, and the older-generation Nikons and the 5D Classic...the very-newest sensors (D3x,D7000,D4,D800,D600) have **exceptional** recovery ability on exposures, and on scene DR that an be captured. Both over- and under-exposures can be handled amazingly with the very-newest Nikon cameras.

I have a 5D Classic and have for years...the way it handles extreme DR is not so hot compared to the new Nikon I have. For studio lighting with electronic flash units though...the 5D Classic STILL is a nice imager. Buuuut, the sheer degree of DETAIL that the 5D-II or 6D, or Nikon D600 have, with their 22,20,and 24 MP sensors (respectively) is staggering, compared with 12.8 MP in the 5D Classic.

I would say YES, get a FF camera body. With your lenses, it would be most useful!!! For figure/glamour/portraiture, the 7D seems like not the best fit, to my way of thinking. Just not what I would want.


----------



## TCampbell (Jan 2, 2013)

The only ding on the 5D II was the focusing system is basically the same as the Rebel bodies -- so it's not good for action/sports shooters.  As you are NOT doing action sports, you probably wont care.  If you want to save a few bucks by going with a 5D II vs. the 6D, then save away!

I have a 5D II and now have a 5D III.  The 5D II was (and still is) a great camera for me.


----------



## Foxtrot_01 (Jan 3, 2013)

thank you for your input, I took the plunge, actually I found a kit at adorama for the same price as the camera, it adds a grip, battery, CF card and sling. if you order by phone they can help you customized the kit. I can say I am really satisfied with my buy, now to put it in to good use!
:mrgreen:


----------



## Derrel (Jan 3, 2013)

YES, good deal!!!! you will LOVE the image quality of the Canon 5D Mark II. It is used by so,so many professional people photographers that it's not even funny! LOTS of Hollywood celebrity photos are done with the 5D-II. TONS of magazine shoots have been done with it, and still are. It's a nice imager. Enjoy it!!!!


----------



## Foxtrot_01 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you for the tips and the push


----------



## daarksun (Jan 5, 2013)

Congrats on the purchase! Can't go wrong with the 5D2.


----------



## SJphoto (Feb 4, 2013)

Go for the 5D MkII. It's comparable to the more expensive Canon bodies in their professional line up. But you save so much more money with the MkII. It's an excellent camera for both photo and video. The MkIII is better for video only.


----------



## Foxtrot_01 (Feb 4, 2013)

SJphoto said:


> Go for the 5D MkII. It's comparable to the more expensive Canon bodies in their professional line up. But you save so much more money with the MkII. It's an excellent camera for both photo and video. The MkIII is better for video only.


thank you for your input, I did buy it, found a kit at Adorama that included the grip, and SD card and camera bag for the same price as just the camera. go figure.


----------



## fokker (Feb 4, 2013)

TCampbell said:


> The only ding on the 5D II was the focusing system is basically the same as the Rebel bodies -- so it's not good for action/sports shooters.  As you are NOT doing action sports, you probably wont care.  If you want to save a few bucks by going with a 5D II vs. the 6D, then save away!
> 
> I have a 5D II and now have a 5D III.  The 5D II was (and still is) a great camera for me.



Ya know, the 5d2's autofocus system has been universally panned as being rubbish and completely unsuitable for sports or action, yet I shoot sports all the time with mine and seem to get some sharp shots :scratch:

Anyway, the 5d2 is a sweet camera perfectly suited to your lenses and at a pretty good price (though I would be looking out for used ones, I've seen a few going for around $1100 lately).


----------



## TCampbell (Feb 4, 2013)

fokker said:


> TCampbell said:
> 
> 
> > The only ding on the 5D II was the focusing system is basically the same as the Rebel bodies -- so it's not good for action/sports shooters.  As you are NOT doing action sports, you probably wont care.  If you want to save a few bucks by going with a 5D II vs. the 6D, then save away!
> ...



It's not that the 5D II's AF system is awful... it's more that considering the camera sold for $2500 for years, it was a bit unsettling that the 60D, 7D and I think even the 50D all had better or significantly better AF systems and the 5D was basically given the system they put in the Rebels.  Mostly people were feeling like Canon cheaped out on the design and should not have considering the price point of the camera.

I still have my 5D II (though my 5D III is the primary body).  I never had problems with my 5D II but I chalk that up to knowing when I should trust the AF and when I shouldn't and not needing to be in a hurry to get a shot.  But then I don't shoot sports.

The 5D II does have some AF assist points which aren't marked on the camera (they're not the 9 points because they're only "assist" points which extend the existing points.)  I *think* the focus assist points on the camera are only active if it has an f/2.8 lens attached (but it's been a while since I read the condition so it might actually work up to f/4).


----------



## bigal1000 (Feb 6, 2013)

The killer for me is the not so good AF my 60D I think is better,the 6D AF again is not up to par,IQ is very good though.I'm waiting for the 5D4 then I'll jump for a 5D3


----------

